# النظام السماثى ـ طغمات ورتب الملائكة .



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2015)

​ 
 
 [FONT=&quot] المحتويات [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
درجات الملائكة :
                 + النظام السمائي و درجات الملائكة
                + رتب الملائكــــــة.
                 +[FONT=&quot] طغمات الملائكة.[/FONT]
                 + السيرافيم وخدماتهم 
 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]

                 +الشاروبيم و خدماتهم | الكاروبيم
 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]

                 + طغمة الكراسي | العروش 
 



 

النظام السمائي و درجات الملائكة  ( كتاب الملائكة لمشاهير الاباء ) [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ تمهيد :[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا شك أن هناك درجـــات بين الملائكـــــة ، و كل درجــــة لها وظيفــــة معروفــــــة ،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالله – و هو ضابط الكل- إله نظام ، قد نظم كل شيء قد خلقه ، فالطبيعة تسير في [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نظام عجيب لا يختل لحظة و لا طرفة عين ، فالشمس و القمر و الكواكب كلها ، حتى [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الأرض تسير في نظام دقيق جداً... و إن أردنا أن نتأمل في الإنسان وأجهزته الطبيعية[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] نجد أنها مرتبطة ببعضها البعض وتعمل في نظام وترتيب لا مثيل له .[/FONT]​ 
​  النظام السمائي :​ [FONT=&quot]لذلك نجد أن كل شيء به نظام يسير وفق هذا النظام بدون خلل أو انحراف ،[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] أما الأشياء التي لا تسير بأي نظـــام نجدهـــا تختـــل و تنحـــرف عن مســـارها .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هكذا أيضا القوات السمائية خلقها الله في نظام و ترتيب لكي ينظم بها الكون كله .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و الكتاب المقدس يشهد أن للملائكة رتب ودرجات ، [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فبولس الرسول يتكلم عن بعض هذه الرتب في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس قائلا:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"... فوق كل رياسة و سلطان و قوة وسيادة..." ( أف 1: 21 ).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و أيضاً في رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي يقول :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات و ما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين.." ( كو 1:  16).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و فى سفر دانيال النبي نسمع عن ميخائيل انه :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]" واحد من الرؤساء الأولين "(دا 10: 13) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و يهوذا الرسول في رسالته يقول :[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] "و أما ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة " (يهوذا 9).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و فى سفر الرؤيا يقول يوحنا الرسول :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]" ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمام الله.. (رؤ  2 : 8 )[/FONT]​ 
​   رتب الملائكة :[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ونستطيع أن نقسم رتب الملائكة (حسب ما ورد ذكرهم في القداس الالهى) الى الاتى:[/FONT]​ 1-[FONT=&quot] رؤساء الملائكة (نى أرشى انجيلوس).[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT=&quot]الملائكـــــــــــة (نى أنجيـــــــــــلوس).[/FONT]​ 3- [FONT=&quot]الرئاســــــــــات (نى أرشـــــــــــــــى).[/FONT]​ 4-[FONT=&quot] الشاروبيم = الكاروبيم (نى شيروبيم).[/FONT]​ 5-[FONT=&quot] الساروفيم (نى سيرافيم).[/FONT]​ 6- [FONT=&quot]الكراسي (نى اثرونوس).[/FONT]​ 7- [FONT=&quot]السلطات (نى اكسوسيا).[/FONT]​ 8-[FONT=&quot] الربوبيات (نى ميت شويس).[/FONT]​ 9- [FONT=&quot]القوات (نى جوم). أو العساكر (نى ستراتها) [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]   أو الجنود (الصباوؤت، و هي كلمة عبرانية) .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و يلاحظ أن الكلمة التي بين قوسين هو المعنى باللغة القبطية،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فمثلا رؤساء الملائكة تنطق باللغة القبطية ني أرشى أنجيلوس[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] (أرشى = رئيس، أنجيلوس = ملاك، ني = الجمع ) [/FONT]
 
طغمات الملائكة 
[FONT=&quot]و يقسمهم القديس غريغوريوس ( في كتاب كتاب مروج الأخيار في تراجم الأبرار)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إلى ثلاث طغمات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]tagma[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،[/FONT]
و كل طغمة تنقسم إلى ثلاث رتب كالآتي :
1- الطغمة الأولى تشتمل على :
أ – السارافيم : [FONT=&quot]وهم يضطرمون بمحبة الله أكثر من بقية الملائكة .[/FONT]
ب – الكاروبيم :[FONT=&quot] وهم أعلم وأكثر نورا، ومنهم الكاروبيم المتسلح بسيف لهيب نارعلى[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفردوس يحفظ شجرة الحياة بعد طرد آدم وحواء، ومنهم الشــــيطان الذي ســــــقط أيضــــاً.[/FONT]
ج – العروش : [FONT=&quot]و هم الملائكة الذين يكونون للعزة الإلهية بمنزلة منابر و كراسي مجيدة[/FONT]


2- الطغمة الثانية و تشتمل على :
أ – القــــــــوات :[FONT=&quot] وهم الذين وهبهم الله قوة عظيمة لفعل العجائب. [/FONT]
ب – السلاطين :
[FONT=&quot]و هم الأرواح الذين يضبطون سلطان الشياطين و جهنم، و قد أقامهم الله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]على الأرض لحفظ نظام العالم ، و قد سموا سلاطين لأنهم يظهرون سلطان[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] الله تعالى و قدرته الضابطة.[/FONT]
ج – السيادات :
 [FONT=&quot] هم الأرواح الذين لهم سلطان على البشر و على الملائكة الذين هم أقل منهم كمالاً[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  2- الطغمة الثالثة و  تشتمل على :
أ – الرياسات :
[FONT=&quot]و هم الملائكة الذين لهم سلطان خاص على الممالك لحفظها.[/FONT]
ب - رؤساء الملائكة : [FONT=&quot]وهم الملائكة المرسلون لأعظم الأمور ومنهم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]( ميخائيل و جبرائيل و رافائيل )[/FONT]
ج - الملائكـــــــــــة :[FONT=&quot] وهم باقي الملائكة الذين يخدمون في شتى الأعمال الأخرى.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]                                            [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] السيرافيم و خدماتهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللغة الإنجليزية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]seraph[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]pl[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]seraphim[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللغة العـــــبرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שְׂרָפִים [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ اللغة اليونانيــــة : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Σεραφείμ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللغة القبطيـــــــة : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ceravim[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الرؤيا المشهورة في الإصحاح السادس من إشعياء النبي تتكلم عن السيرافيم.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لأول مرة في الكتاب المقدس (أش 6: 2-6) فتقول :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"... رأيت السيد جالســاً على كرسي عال و مرتف  ع و أذيالـــته تملا الهيكل. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السارافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة. باثنين يغطى وجهه، و باثنين يغطى[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] رجليه و باثنين يطير . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و هذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض " .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و كلمة سيرافيم كلمة عبرية معناها "محرقة" أو "متقدة بالنار" وهى جمع لكلمة "ساراف". وقد وردت في مواضع أخرى بمعناها اللغوي وليس بمعناها الملائكي.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و طبقة السيرافيم في الملائكة من الطبقات التي لم يذكر عنها مطلقا أن أحد أفرادها سقط.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالشيطان -وهو من جماعة الكاروبيم- سقط وجر معه كثيرين من طغمات كثيرة... فسقط معه من جماعة الكاروبيم ومن الرؤساء ومن القواد ومن السلاطين ومن الأرباب، [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالقديس بولس الرسول يقول :[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] " فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين.. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات (أف 6: 12) ".[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فلم يرد مطلقا سقوط ملاك من طبقة السيرافيم أو من طبقة الكراسي...  فالسيرافيم المتقدون بالنار يرمزون إلى الحب الإلهي.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و السيرافيم عملهم هو تسبيح الله.. فيقولون على الدوام : " قدوس قدوس قدوس " [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و هذه التسبحة قد أخذتها في تسابيحها الشهيرة ( الثلاث تقديسات ).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و ان كانوا قد قاموا بخـــــدمة نحو الإنسان ذكــــرت أيضــــــاً في سفر اشــــعياء، [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عندما قال أشعياء النبى: [/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] "ويل لي أنى هلكت لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين و أنا ساكن بين شعب نجس[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] الشفتين لان عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود. فطار إلى واحد من السيرافيم وبيده[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح، ومس بها فمي وقال إن هذه قد مست [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شفتيك، فانتزع إثمك و كفر عن خطيتك " (أش 6: 5 – 7).[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الشاروبيم و خدماتهم / الكاروبيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ اللغة الإنجليزية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cherubim, pl Cherub[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللغة العــــــبرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]כְּרוּב, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]pl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. כְּרוּבִים[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللغة اليونانيـــة : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Χερουβείμ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللغة القبطيـــــتة: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Xeroubim[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الكاروبيم كلمة عبرية معناها ملئ المعرفة ، وهى جمع كلمة " كروب "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و المعرفة تنفخ[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] كما قال سليمان الحكيم، لذلك احتمال سقوط بعض الملائكة منها ممكن. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالشيطان كان من طغمة الكاروبيم و سقط في المجد الباطل و المعرفة الكاذبة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​   و يمكن تلخيص ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس كالآتي:​ 1-[FONT=&quot] أول ذكر للكاروبيم في الكتاب المقدس كان سفر التكوين ،[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] وهم الذين أقامهم الله على أبواب جنة عدن عندما طرد آدم وحواء منهما (تك 3: 34).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT=&quot]أمر الله شعبه في القديم بعمل كروبيم من ذهب لكي يوضع على غطاء تابوت العهد (خر 25:18 و19 و الأخبار الثانية 3:10)، وكانا جناحا الكروبيم يظللان التابوت .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 3- [FONT=&quot]يقول داود النبي في تشبيه شِعري أن الله ركب على كروب لما ظهر بمجده على الأرض (مز 18: 10) " طأطأ السموات وضباب تحت رجليه، ركب على كروب وطار وهف على أجنحة الرياح ". [/FONT]​ لذلك يقال أن الكروب له جناحان، ويوصف في مكان أخر انه بالأعين،​ [FONT=&quot]و الأعين هنا ترمز للمعرفة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 4-[FONT=&quot] يذكر حزقيال في رؤياه إن الكروبيم كانوا تحت عرش الله[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] " ثم رفعت الكروبيم أجنحتها والبكرات معها ومجد اله إسرائيل عليها من فوق [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot](حز 11: 12) " .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 5-[FONT=&quot] على حجاب خيمة الاجتماع كان منقوشا صورة كروبيم كأمر الرب " وتصنع حجابا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من اسمانجونى وأرجوان وقرمز وبوص مبروم، صنعة حائك حاذق يصنعه بكروبيم .." [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot](خر 26: 31 ).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 6- [FONT=&quot]وفى هيكل سليمان كان كروبان كبيران مغشيان بذهب يظلل جناحاهما التابوت تأذى كان بينهما وبين قدس الأقداس.  أما حوائط البيت فكانت أيضاً منقوشة بكروبيم مع نخيل، و أيضاً مصراعي الباب كانا منقوشين بالكروبيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot](امل 6:27 -29 و 32 وأيضا 2 أخبار 3: 7),[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] و كان المقصود بكل ذلك هو الدلالة على وجود الله في الهيكل.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 7-[FONT=&quot] يلقبهم حزقيال النبي بالأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين في رؤياه المشهورة المدونة في سفره قائلا "فنظرت وإذا بريح عاصفة جاءت من الشمال. سحابة عظيمة[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] ونار متواصلة وحلولها لمعان ومن وسطها كمنظر النحاس اللامع من وسط النار.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن وسطها شبه أربعة حيوانات وهذا منظرها: لها شبه إنسان، و لكل واحد أربعة[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] أوجه، ولكل واحد أربعة أجنحة وأرجلها أرجل قائمة وأقدام أرجلها كقدم رجل العجل..[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما شبه وجوهها فوجه إنسان ووجه أسد لليمين لأربعتها ووجه ثور من الشمال[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] لأربعتها ووجه نسر لأربعتها..." (حز:4 –10).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 8-[FONT=&quot] وقد اشتهر الرأي بين علماء اللاهوت الأولين أن لتلك الخلائق الرقيقة الشأن وجودًا[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] حقيقيًا، غير أنهم أخذوا هيئات متنوعة بحسب الاقتضاء لغايات خصوصية كما في [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خيمة الاجتماع وفى رؤيا حزقيال وفى رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي... فيقول يوحنا الرسول "[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] وحول العرش أربعة حيوانات مملوءة عيونا من قدام ومن وراء، والحيوان الأول شبه أسد[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] والحيوان الثاني شبه عجل والحيوان الثالث له وجه إنسان والحيوان الرابع[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] شبه نسر طائر.... ولا تزال نهارا وليلا قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]على كل شيء الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي" (رؤ 4:6-9). وهذه ترمز إلى أن الخليقة[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] اجمع موضوعة لخدمة الله، وأن للإله العلى السلطان الفائق على الخلائق الحية، وان[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] كل تلك الخلائق مستعدة على الدوام لإتمام إرادته بصبر الثور و شجاعة الأسد و سرعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النسر وتعقل الإنسان.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​   طغمة الكراسي / العروش[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] طبقة الكراسي ترمز إلى حـلول الله،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فقد قيل عن السماء أنها كرسي الله،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أي مكان حلوله.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وطبقة الكراسي من الطبقات التي لم يسقط منها أي ملاك لأنها مكان حلول الله.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و الكراسي تترجم أحيانًا عروش (نى اثرونوس)،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و فى اللغة الإنجليزية تترجم عروش أيضًا،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لان كلمة كرسي بالقبطية (توتس) أما عرش فهي (ثرونوس  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]`qronoc[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لذلك يقال كرسيك يا الله أو عرشك يا الله (بيك اثرونوس) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]pek`;ronoc[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]+ البوم صور  الضغمات و القوات السمائية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

